# Monmouth County NJ



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

Does anyone know of a knitting/craft group in southern Monmouth County NJ. I'll be moving to Wall NJ this coming week and would love to make some new knitting/crafting friends in my new neighborhood.


----------



## Hummingbird Haven (Oct 7, 2011)

Chelsea Yarn in Colts Neck is wonderful. The owner Christina is a super person and they are very welcoming and friendly.. Check out their website. They offer classes and events and have a fabulous selection of yarn and and etc..

http://www.chelseayarns.com


----------



## vchldtc (Jul 10, 2013)

Some of the churches and libraries in the area have goups. St. Rose Belmar and the Bradley Beach Library, along with Neptune City Library.


----------



## gevereth (Aug 18, 2012)

I agree, Chelsea Yarn is THE place !!!
Welcome to Monmouth County, Enjoy.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

alexdoc said:


> Does anyone know of a knitting/craft group in southern Monmouth County NJ. I'll be moving to Wall NJ this coming week and would love to make some new knitting/crafting friends in my new neighborhood.


If you are moving to an adult/senior/over 55 community, most of those have knitting/crochet/craft/ceramic groups. Many of the towns in Monmouth and Ocean Counties have adult classes, too. Check with the County Colleges, too. Some towns have adult classes for what you want in their high schools at night. Welcome to Monmouth/Ocean Counties and enjoy the beautiful ocean beaches as often as you can.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks everyone for all the tips. I'll definitely try Chelsea Yarn.


----------



## Caesarteaser (Sep 15, 2012)

The Monmouth County library system has a knitting group and Wall Township is a member of the system. They meet twice a month on Thursday evenings.

Navesink knitters meets the second Thursday afternoon of every month.

Stitch in Time yarn shop in Farmingdale has open knitting hours when anyone can join in.

There is Chelsea yarn shop in Colts Neck and also KnitsFabulous in Marlboro as well as the Shore Fiber Arts Guild.

You won't have any trouble finding a group. Good luck and welcome to Monmouth County.


----------

